# bad news for skimmer pump



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

My skimmer was running a genx4100. 

I have since unplugged it due to the stray voltage it is leaking into the tank.

I know the sensible thing to do is to replace the pump and that will have to happen but in due time. 

In the meantime (and I know I am about to get slammed by the safety police) would a grounding probe likely pickup the voltage and allow me to continue running the skimmer until I find a suitable replacement pump?

J


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

Leaving safety off the table how much would it cost to replace all your fish and coral if it zaps them?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Jmbret said:


> My skimmer was running a genx4100.
> 
> I have since unplugged it due to the stray voltage it is leaking into the tank.
> 
> ...


I would ask this:

Is it inductive voltage? Or a direct voltage leak from wires/connections exposed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had nemo for coming on 10 years now. My fish are priceless.

The exterior plastic wrap that holds the three wires has opened up where it meets the body of the pump.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Jmbret said:


> I've had nemo for coming on 10 years now. My fish are priceless.
> 
> The exterior plastic wrap that holds the three wires has opened up where it meets the body of the pump.


If wires are exposed I would replace pump immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

uniboob said:


> If wires are exposed I would replace pump immediately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well the 3 wires are individually wrapped and sealed! lol

ok, dreaming of a waveline dc 6000 for my skimmer and for now skimmer is offline.

thanks


----------

